# boredom leads to pics...



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

broke out the fisheye and took some driveway pics...enjoy!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif full body paint.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Just...gorgeous!


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGOMDK* »_Just...gorgeous!


thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bhb399mm)*

looks good, i have been debateing on shaving the rear emblems. i may do it now that i have seen yours.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif full body paint. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks! ive got some plans for it. nothing tooooo crazy but we'll see how it goes haha.


----------

